# ⚠️7 Dara Khosrowshahi Quotes⚠️



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.quotes.mirrorreview.com/leadership/7-dara-khosrowshahi-quotes-will-make-admire-even/
7. One of the early lessons that I learned in leadership is that it's the leader's job to always go against the flow.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

He is so inspiring. The guy is a modern day Mark Twain.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You know you’ve made it when “mirrorreview.com” doe a KA piece for you.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Would've thought a leader's job is to create or channel the flow.
But what would I know? - I don't lose billions per quarter...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yawn........all he needs to do now is make some of those inspirational posters.


----------



## vamp!re (Feb 11, 2019)

My Quote, 

One of the early lessons that I learned in employership is that it’s the employers job to always hate the Boss. :thumbup:


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.quotes.mirrorreview.com/leadership/7-dara-khosrowshahi-quotes-will-make-admire-even/
> 7. One of the early lessons that I learned in leadership is that it's the leader's job to always go against the flow.


This "story" is written like a "guide for Uber employees/trolls idiots", follow "the man" type of thing.

Quote number seven, explains why he keeps pissing in the wind and ends up with warm yellow juice on his face (see the glorious IPO).

Oh.... and if anybody wonders why Uber still investing fortunes into "autonomous" death sentence, alienating and hurting its partners?
Here is the answer - "Both Sydney Shapiro and her man are very into sci-fi, in facts her hubby calls himself on Twitter, 'sci-fi geek.'










Hahahahaha....


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Agre


jocker12 said:


> This "story" is written like a "guide for Uber employees/trolls idiots", follow "the man" type of thing.
> 
> Quote number seven, explains why he keeps pissing in the wind and ends up with warm yellow juice on his face (see the glorious IPO).
> 
> ...


Agreed, follow the example of the low waged Uber driver, Never the ?millionaires ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Agre
> 
> Agreed, follow the example of the low waged Uber driver, Never the ?millionaires ?


If you can become a millionaire by stating the glaringly obvious (his quotes), then sign me up!
Here a start to my business platitude quotes:
"Bullshit baffles brains"; and
"The part where shit hits you in the face is always real".
Hope you now "admire me even more".


----------



## Christopher1 (Jun 9, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> He is so inspiring. The guy is a modern day Mark Twain.


Ridiculous to suggest a CEO on trying to suggest his business is somewhat different to others just to avoid paying taxes and vat.
All of its drivers are independent small businesses growing there own business, so tell me how does a mini cab driver grow his own business. Instead of doing an honest amount of hours, well you could do a lot more hours to grow your own business and add billions to Uber coffers. Get real.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

*Uber monthly subscription bundles rides, eats, scooters and bikes
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-monthly-subscription-plan-bundles-rides-eats-scooters-and-bikes/*


Christopher1 said:


> Ridiculous to suggest a CEO on trying to suggest his business is somewhat different to others just to avoid paying taxes and vat.
> All of its drivers are independent small businesses growing there own business, so tell me how does a mini cab driver grow his own business. Instead of doing an honest amount of hours, well you could do a lot more hours to grow your own business and add billions to Uber coffers. Get real.


......."_and add billions to Uber coffers"_

Why do u suppose these guys are smiling


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Very exciting.



RabbleRouser said:


> *Uber monthly subscription bundles rides, eats, scooters and bikes
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-monthly-subscription-plan-bundles-rides-eats-scooters-and-bikes/*
> 
> ......."_and add billions to Uber coffers"_
> ...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Why do u suppose these guys are smiling


Because they're exploiting everyone they can, especially drivers.
Obviously they don't check their financial bottom line.
"Don't know if it will ever be profitable..."
BTW, in breaking news:
"Uber just lost 2 board members, including Ariana Huffington, an ally of ousted founder Travis Kalanick".
Better keep updating that pic regularly.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

#1 . "Desperation Sometimes Drives Innovation". 

And out of that Desperation Driven Innovation the Shirlington Shuffle came to be, not to mention fake vomit picture scams as well


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Very exciting.


Bundling Worked for Xfinity Comcast.
But here's the thing, they're always thinking ? of how to make more money
while drivers only cry for higher fares.

Drivers should invest in themselves and not expect anything more
from low wage entry level ground transportation


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

True meaning of Dara's quotes...

"Desperation sometimes drives innovation." ...Desperation always leads to screwing the drivers.
"Any time there's significant change, there's going to be some people who embrace the change and others who are against the change." ...So we at Uber always force the drivers to accept new terms of service whenever we want to change them.
"Put the right people in the right places, and then you trust them to do the right stuff." ...And by 'the right stuff', I mean the wrong stuff for drivers.
"You have to empower your employees to make their own choices and trust that they will make the right choices." ...But some of those darn drivers keep refusing to accept those long pickup requests. I wish they were all ants!
As we move over to more of a mobile device-centric world&#8230; I think the interaction model with devices is going to be much more voice-based. ...Except when doing an Uber Quiet ride, that is.
Failure can teach you something, and as long as you're moving very, very quickly, you're going to start piling up the wins. Speed gives you the luxury to be able to fail. ...We always encourage our drivers to never speed, thereby ensuring they never learn of their failure doing Uber.
One of the early lessons that I learned in leadership is that it's the leader's job to always go against the flow. ...'Flow' is Uber code word for 'driver'.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.quotes.mirrorreview.com/leadership/7-dara-khosrowshahi-quotes-will-make-admire-even/
> 7. One of the early lessons that I learned in leadership is that it's the leader's job to always go against the flow.


, " FLYING CARS " !


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> True meaning of Dara's quotes...
> 
> "Desperation sometimes drives innovation." ...Desperation always leads to screwing the drivers.
> "Any time there's significant change, there's going to be some people who embrace the change and others who are against the change." ...So we at Uber always force the drivers to accept new terms of service whenever we want to change them.
> ...


I seriously doubt Khosrowshahi and Kalanick ever think ? of anything pro or con "driver" related.
Why should they with a 
A. never ending supply of disposable nonemployees ....
B. ....That love ❤ getting kicked in the nutz daily and 
keep comin' back for more.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

All skills about leadership comes to one question: " How to screw up and exploit people."
If you do not have these skills, no way you will be sucsefull leader.


----------

